# Restoring my dads GTO "In memory of B.C."



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok Mitch I think I got it. Now to post some pics.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

It said the pics were too big. I'm gonna have to work on it, dam.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you can get free resizing shareware or just send them to yourself in an email- outlook express will ask to make pics smaller- resizing them automatically


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

most paint programs will also re-size them. If you have XP, vista, or windows7 click start, programs, accessories, paint. Then in paint click open and navigate to your picture location. Re-size and save.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

i sent them to my e-mail and then uploaded them now where do they go? I can't find them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There all there under your nick on the left in your "My photos" link. Shows you have 6 pics. If you go to the picture and right click on it, click properties, then 'copy' the web address, then 'paste' the link into your posts on the forums with the image tags in front of the address and slash / img behind to make the picture show up. Hit the quote button under this post to see how it's done so you can figure out how to do it too.
[img]http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/direct_data/514/medium/DSC00878_1_.jpg


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Rukee said:


> There all there under your nick on the left in your "My photos" link. Shows you have 6 pics. If you go to the picture and right click on it, click properties, then 'copy' the web address, then 'paste' the link into your posts on the forums with the image tags in front of the address and slash / img behind to make the picture show up. Hit the quote button under this post to see how it's done so you can figure out how to do it too.
> [img]http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/direct_data/514/medium/DSC00878_1_.jpg


Those are the old ones, I uploaded 5 new ones this morning.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

New pictures need to be approved before they show up in your profile. If you host them at a website like photobucket dot com you can post them right away by linking to them like I described. Or, if you hit the 'Go Advanced' tab under were you type, then click the 'manage attachments' tab you can also attach them to your posts if they are of the right size.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

BCsGTO said:


> Those are the old ones, I uploaded 5 new ones this morning.


Ok I got them to load. We can't see them yet but there up. Check out the tags on the plates, last registered 1976. The gold sticker in the quarter window is the sticker that came in the car referancing the CDI ignition. Wish I had the money for red lines but I was just way to impatiant to get those ugly GN rims off and the rally 1's back on.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok I'll try.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

woo hoo rukee u rock!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I just do what I can! 
Nice lookin GTO!! :cheers


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Thank you sir, she really means a lot to me. If dad could see her now!!


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Hopefully next weekend at Tiger run I can get the aluminium strip that goes across the top of the passenger door (paint shop broke it) and a rally 1 center cap


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice GTO! I have trouble shrinking pics also. I found out that my camera has a "resize" feature. Now i take all my pics in Hi-res (7m) then if I want to post I shrink them to 3m and they usually work can go to 2m but they look "pixally" then. Post some interior pics if you can!!!!!!! eric:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

BCsGTO said:


> Hopefully next weekend at Tiger run I can get the aluminium strip that goes across the top of the passenger door (paint shop broke it) and a rally 1 center cap


I may have an extra beltline molding that I can send you,


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Whole 'nuther car with the Rally's on......:cool

VERY nice !!!!

If I remember, you opened a webshots account ? When you click on the pic you want to post, scroll down and look on the right side of the screen for a dialog box with choices for posting in forums. At the top of that box there are several choices of pic size. You seem to be posting in the 100 pixel size which is a thumbnail. Click on the 500 pixel size and copy/paste that into your thread to get a full size pic.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

will do Eric. I'll get some this weekend of the motor and trunk too!


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Randy that would be great. I didn't even know what to call the thing. TY


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys has anyone ever seen the factory/dealer CDI sticker in the rear quarter window before. I think it reads Mark ten or Delta something?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i looked it up and found this....

CD and HO TRANSISTORIZED ELECTRONIC IGNITION SYSTEMS.
An electronic ignition system would be a electronic control of the ignition system, usually with additional features, like increased output, multiple spark, capacitive discharge, etc. MSD 6 and 7 systems, Crane HI-6, some Mallory systems, SafeGuard, Delta Mark 10, etc., are typical examples for electronic ignition systems.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

fine car by the way.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

BCsGTO said:


> Thanks Randy that would be great. I didn't even know what to call the thing. TY


PM me your shipping address, this piece needs to have a minor dent removed and needs to be polished. The Parts Place Inc. sells complete sets that are polished and look new, there is a core charge if you don't have a set to exchange.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> fine car by the way.


Thanks Shane. It is a factory CDI car. I was wondering if anyone had seen one that still had the original sticker in the window?


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Tiger run was ok, kind of small but I think the weather may have put a little damper on it. I did get to meet and talk to Jim Wagner. I got the opertunity to show him pics of my car and the CDI sticker in the window. He too has never seen one before....hmmm.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok I found a broken rear wheel stud while installing the rally 1's. Any chance of replacing it without pulling the axle?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> Ok I found a broken rear wheel stud while installing the rally 1's. Any chance of replacing it without pulling the axle?


That's easy. Remove the drum, drive the broken stud out, get a new stud and pull it into the flange with a nut. Using an impact wrench makes it quick.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

profile pic test


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

BCsGTO said:


> profile pic test


testing pic


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

can't figure out how to post a pic in my sig or profile....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

BCsGTO said:


> can't figure out how to post a pic in my sig or profile....


here is the script, remove the *'s to activate,

[*img*]http://inlinethumb42.webshots.com/29609/2379102410106505886S200x200Q85.jpg[*/img*]


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

05GTO said:


> here is the script, remove the *'s to activate,
> 
> [*img*]http://inlinethumb42.webshots.com/29609/2379102410106505886S200x200Q85.jpg[*/img*]


test


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok providing my parts show up, the plan for this weekend is to put the original carb back on install the belt line trim piece (thanks to Randy) install the passenger side lug nuts, center caps and beauty rings and try to tighten up the shifter linkage. It's getting closer to attending it's first show. I still can't find the tube that goes from the pass side valve cover to the air cleaner, I guess it's kind of hard to find being a Ca A.I.R car. Found the grommets just not the metal tube. Then if I get some decent weather I plan to detail the interior, it's a mess after the paint process. Wish me luck!


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok guys I need your thoughts on something. In a couple of weeks I have to replace my master cylinder and the heater core. Master cylinder, not so bad, the heater core scares me a little bit but I know dad already did it once so I'm 90% sure the hole is already in the inner fender. The question I have is for the master cylinder, should I have the original one rebuilt or just replace it. I don't know if the replacements are "correct" or if it's something I should keep original. I hear they can rebuild/ re-sleeve mine. What do you think?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> Ok guys I need your thoughts on something. In a couple of weeks I have to replace my master cylinder and the heater core. Master cylinder, not so bad, the heater core scares me a little bit but I know dad already did it once so I'm 90% sure the hole is already in the inner fender. The question I have is for the master cylinder, should I have the original one rebuilt or just replace it. I don't know if the replacements are "correct" or if it's something I should keep original. I hear they can rebuild/ re-sleeve mine. What do you think?


There are reproduction masters that are physically correct but won't have the stamped codes on them. If that is important, have yours rebuilt. If not, check out in-line tube. They have correct masters at a very attractive price. I've bought 2 from them now.
Inline Tube - Preformed Stainless & OEM Brake Line Sets
They are all new, so you don't have to send in your original as a core. Keep it and have it gone thru later.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

WooHoo!!!! I just got an original black 67 dash perfect condition still soft even on e-bay. Wasn't on my "to do" list but oportunity knocked and the price was right! Thanks to this and the part from Randy the major cosmetics are very close.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> WooHoo!!!! I just got an original black 67 dash perfect condition still soft even on e-bay. Wasn't on my "to do" list but oportunity knocked and the price was right! Thanks to this and the part from Randy the major cosmetics are very close.


Oh Boy, the eBay addiction has started. Be careful, it gets VERY expensive...........:willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> Oh Boy, the eBay addiction has started. Be careful, it gets VERY expensive...........:willy:


:agree


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

ok guys how do I get the pics in my profile thing on the left? I want the front shot one.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Black bar towards top of page, just over the ad, in the center is "user cp". Click that and then look on the left side of the page for menus. Scroll down to "edit avatar". YES, you can have your very own, personal, avatar right here.........:seeya:
Anyway, click the edit avatar link and ad the pic of your choice. About 200 megabites is the largest it will accept (1 size larger than a thumbnail in webshots).


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> Black bar towards top of page, just over the ad, in the center is "user cp". Click that and then look on the left side of the page for menus. Scroll down to "edit avatar". YES, you can have your very own, personal, avatar right here.........:seeya:
> Anyway, click the edit avatar link and ad the pic of your choice. About 200 megabites is the largest it will accept (1 size larger than a thumbnail in webshots).


test......woohoo it worked TY


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> test......woohoo it worked TY


See...............you can teach old dogs new tricks....... good job !!


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> See...............you can teach old dogs new tricks....... good job !!


It's all in the teacher man! Well I finally got my parts Monday afternoon! arty:Hopefully this weekend when I get home I can get something done on her. Still waiting for the dash, the guy just sent me a messg telling me that the shipping was more than he quoted by $32.:confused I kinda feel bad but the reason I bought it was the price with shipping $199 plus $28 shipping. I don't know, I'll think about it after it arrives and I see it in real life.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Alright gentlemen I need some advice here. I recently purchased the correct carb for my 67 A.I.R. Ca. 4 speed car and after checking it out it's not quite ready to bolt on. It's in great shape but I want it mechanically perfect before bolting it on. What I would like advice on is a place to send it to to make sure it's jetted right plates open right etc etc. It doesn't seem to open the secondaries up all the way and some of the linkage seems sloppy. Any ideas or should I just go with Summits new carb, TY Kenn.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Wow not much love here! I finnally got my parts together and good enough weather to drag my butt out to the garage. My fiance finished up the passenger side wheels, trim rings and lug nuts, TY dear! I was determined to get the shift linkage fixed (barely gets first and won't get 3rd) and with the pit pack in hand under I went. The first thing I realised was there is hardley any access to the shift rods with the tranny and crossmenber in place. The second thing I found was the retaining clips were bent over nails. The third was after I broke the nail off 3 times trying to get the first one out was that the bushings on my shifter were differant than anything I read about before diving in. What I found on the shifter end was a rubber gromet that seemed to be molded to the shifter tab where the rod inserts. No real place to instal the metal bushings that came with the pit pack. Anyways after checking it out the bushings seemed to be pretty good so I just tried the new clips and they worked great, all the play was gone. Test drive time = failure no change still can barely get 1rst and no 3rd.....dam. While sitting in the car in the front yard contemplating what my options are and playing with the shifter I noticed that it seemed really close to the console in 1st and 3rd (paint shop re-installed). Pulled it out and test drove her and woohoo shifts like a dream and she's once again a four speed. Cleaned her up and took her for her first test drive in years. She did end up a lil hot pushing 210 putting around the neighborhood on a 95* day, I know it needs a shroud but more than likely something more as she has always seemed to run a lil hot. Carb still sucks with no real seconadry howl and the idle is high probably related I'm guessing choke issues. Anyways more pics to follow this weekend with some interior and motor clean up scheduled. I still don't know what to do about setting up the 7037263 carb to get it in a ready to run state, any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Kenn


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

On the shifter, can you move the console forward enough or does the shifter need adjusting back ? There are 2 bolts that hold the shifter body and the rear one is usually in a slot that would let the body tilt rearward to gain more forward movement of the handle. The 67 shifters do have a rubber grommet on the arms to reduce noise. 
There is a guy many refer to on the PY forum as great with setting up Rochester carbs. I don't remember his name or contact info.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

glad you found the problem. have fun driving it.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Too Many Projects said:


> On the shifter, can you move the console forward enough or does the shifter need adjusting back ? There are 2 bolts that hold the shifter body and the rear one is usually in a slot that would let the body tilt rearward to gain more forward movement of the handle. The 67 shifters do have a rubber grommet on the arms to reduce noise.
> There is a guy many refer to on the PY forum as great with setting up Rochester carbs. I don't remember his name or contact info.


Mitch, I think I can move it forward enough. The guy the paint shop used to re-install the interior didn't have the passion we do. He also didn't get the door panels sail panel head liner or visors done right either. I have an appointment on Friday at Frankies in Eugene to get a quote. He's guessing $75 to cover the visors and no charge to do the sail panels the headliner needs snugged up too, sounds fair to me.arty:


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> glad you found the problem. have fun driving it.


OMG Shane it was awsome! I inherated the car in 06 and Sunday was my fiance's first ride in it. I couldn't talk her into driving it but I will! It was the first time it has been out in 4 years and she loved it. I still have a lil work to do but she's getting closer and the best part is, I CAN DRIVE HER NOW WOOO HOOO! ok not too far though she did get a lil warm 210ish is that bad it was 95* out???:confused


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

is there a way to post a few quick pics from this weekend? I added them to my set but they are pending. I see guys add them in here with text but I don't know how.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

my 2003 truck runs around 200 year round. if it goes to 210 and stays i wouldnt worry. if it keeps slowly climbing you may have an issue to sort out. i put pics on here from photobucket. really easy.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

test upload


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> my 2003 truck runs around 200 year round. if it goes to 210 and stays i wouldnt worry. if it keeps slowly climbing you may have an issue to sort out. i put pics on here from photobucket. really easy.


dam shane i did something wrong but i'm close they are on webshots


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

test


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

woohoo got 1








[/URL][/IMG]

should be passenger side


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

and finally putting her away for till next weekend


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

A quick look at dad the one that made all of this possible.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

oops the one on the right


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

good stuff!


----------



## purplelover (May 27, 2010)

beautiful color, it really looks great!


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok so I spent all day Saturday cleaning up all the crap messed up in the interior. I had to adjust the door panel, they were hanging too low. I tried to scoot the carpet kit up a couple of inches to fit under the dash better but they GLUED it in! I've pulled out many carpet kits in my time and have never seen carpet glued in WTF! Headliner install sucks, I going to have to take it to a shop and see if it can be tightened up. Sail panel cleaned up ok but again they seem to sit up too high by 1/4" or 1/2" and I don't know how they come out or go in, any help here would be great. Cleaned, cleaned and cleaned some more, seem like there was paint dust everywhere! The front seats still look like they have some grey in the pits but everything looks tons better. I'll post some pics next week (only home on the weekends) after I do the same to the engine compartment. Is this typical of a paint shop or did my guy just get tired of my car??? Ordering a fan shroud this weekend. I checked the fan and it measures 19"'s with a clutch. Not 100% sure if it is stock as I remember dad having issues with it overheating many times a s a kid and I have no idea what he did with the shroud! Found a shroud on sale at OPG for $69 but it says 18" which has me wondering if dad changed the fan. Anyways had a great weekend with her and even drove her around the block a few times and she stayed under 200* I think a shroud will fix the temp issues!


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok I'm back to the living status again. I've been out of work for 5 weeks with a pinched nerve in my neck. I haven't even been able to touch my Goat til this weekend. %-6 weeks ago I got my fan shroud in looked great however the fit stunk. I had to trim a lot just to get it to bolt in and there is still a gap between the shroud and the radiator!!!! I'm not sure if dad changed or modified anything along the way so I won't bad mouth the supplier.....yet but it sure was hard to cut up that preet part just to end up with an ill fitting shroud!. Installing it is what may have flared up the nerve in my neck don't know just guessing! Most recently I installed the stock radio and fixed the beauty rings and center cap rattles. Just thought I'd send out an update.........hello.....hellooo.....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

Car looks great. i hope some day my gto looks that good. Hope you feel beter.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok guys I'm getting my apraisal this weekend, who is the best classic car insurance company to go with, Grundy, Hagerty or ???? Any help would be greatly appreciated, TY


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I have mine insured thru Continental Western Groups collector car program for AGREED value, not "stated". Be very careful of the wording.

http://www.cwgcollectorcar.com/


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Mitch I had to double check. The quotes were for "agreed value" on both the GTO and the GN. I was under the impression that they were covered under my homeowners while in the garage....NOT! I may be WAY out there on my value for the GTO but how do you replace an original owner car from dad? I put it at $75,000 and the GN at $25,000. It's pretty hard to find cars to compare it against for value. There's a restored one on e-bay that's pretty close execpt wide ratio, diff gears and it's a convert @ $85K but even at that I don't like it as much as mine! The Hag and Grundy were at $1000 and American and Classic were at $740 with an option for a deductible down to $600, not bad.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok is the lone wire coming out of the firewall right above the heater core hook up tubes the oil pressure guage sending unit wire? If so where the heck is the sending unit. If not what is the wire for?? TY


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

That should be for the blower motor.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

ok Mitch TY where does it go? It can't be far. I'm guessing inside the engine compartment under the top of the passenger fender???


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It plugs into the blower under the right front fender. The easiest way to reach in there is to remove the engine and then crawl into the bay to see the blower motor.....:lol:

In this pic you can see it routing on the bottom of the heater box. There should be a couple wire holders on the bottom bolts for it.


Here you see where it plugs into the blower. All you need to do is reach under the fender and plug it in...


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

very cool Mitch, that's the one! TY again!


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok people your not going to believe this one!!! Thanks to facebook I found some of my buddies I grew up and went to school with. Big deal right most of us have done this......well one of them turns out to be Albert from across the street from our Anahiem home of 14+ years.... again big woop right. Ok this was from the 70's from when we were about 4 through 18ish. Some time in the mid 70's the floats stuck on our GTO while racing the neighbors 57 Chevy so dad went to the local auto parts store and bought a replacement Rochester and stuck the original one on the shelf in the garage. I thought it was lost forever. I found out sometime in the 80's when my best friend confessed to me, he had actually taken it and put it on his 69 chevy truck...thanks bubba! Well we grew up and moved on and lost contact 20 plus years ago. While talking to Albert I learned that he had bought Bubba's truck back in the mid 80's and it *still has my carb on it *and he's going to swap me for the one currently on the GTO. This is like the only part ever lost from our car and I'm getting it back!!! So if anybody out there needs a 7037263 Cali A.I.R. 4 speed carb I'll have an extra one for sale since I found one on e-bay and was a week away from putting it on my car! Sorry a lil long winded but I thought it was kinda cool!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't do the facebook thing, but that is wild that you not only re-connected with people from your past but found the original carb. That has to be the proverbial "needle in the hay stack". That truck could've been sold to someone else and gone anywhere, including a crusher, over the years and been lost forever.
Congrats on your discovery....:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> On the shifter, can you move the console forward enough or does the shifter need adjusting back ? There are 2 bolts that hold the shifter body and the rear one is usually in a slot that would let the body tilt rearward to gain more forward movement of the handle. The 67 shifters do have a rubber grommet on the arms to reduce noise.
> There is a guy many refer to on the PY forum as great with setting up Rochester carbs. I don't remember his name or contact info.


The guys name who does Quadrajets on PY is CLIFF RUGGLES. Nice guy. he also has a book out. Eric:cheers


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Hi guys! Been a long time since I've been in here, how the heck is everyone doing??? Just a few updates on dads goat, the carb is at the carb guru gettin a make over, and I found a great local car shop, Metal Works, to do a few thing for me. What I've decided to do is have the front end rebuilt with springs and shocks, the brakes done and the carb installed and dialed in as start with some little cosmetic things finished up also. What I decided to do was just have what parts are "needed" and not a complete rebuild since it is only original once. This is where i'm kinda torn and it may turn out that a complete rebuild is needed i don't know yet, but am I being silly trying to keep it "too" original? Anyways can't wait for the July GTO nationals in Portland! anyone else going???


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

oh yeah and the heater core!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It can never be "too original". Most aftermarket replacement parts don't look or fit as well. As long as the part is safely serviceable, keep it or have it rebuilt. The center links and idler arms on these cars can be very hard to find to match original and your's can be sent to Rare Parts in CA for rebuilding, keeping them original too.

Steering & Suspension, All American Cars, Import Cars, Off Road and Trucks | RareParts.com


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks TMP for the info, Been doing the centerlink buy and return thing, may just go that route if the one in the mail don't match....:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> Thanks TMP for the info, Been doing the centerlink buy and return thing, may just go that route if the one in the mail don't match....:cheers


For some reason, there seems to be a lot of fitment issues with the first gen A bodies and centerlinks. I bought a new Rare Parts centerlink for the '66 Chevelle and it fit perfectly. They are a little spendy compared to the others but after sending the others back cause they don't fit, it makes sense to get theirs in the first place.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks TMP for the info, Been doing the centerlink buy and return thing, may just go that route if the one in the mail don't match....:cheers


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Thanks again Mith! I have a call into them to see what they can do. Do you know of the red-ish orange sticker on the core support left side that has to do with the A.I.R. smog stuff on Ca cars. I can't find one and the paint shop scraped it off. A close up pic of one with some kind of scale would work and I'll have my painter airbrush one on.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> Thanks again Mith! I have a call into them to see what they can do. Do you know of the red-ish orange sticker on the core support left side that has to do with the A.I.R. smog stuff on Ca cars. I can't find one and the paint shop scraped it off. A close up pic of one with some kind of scale would work and I'll have my painter airbrush one on.


No help on the CA smog stuff. Someone, like Jeff, in CA might be able to get some info/pics.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok guys i've seen a number of GTO restoration guides out thier and was just wondering if there is a "better" one to choose. I'm thinking one that covers the CA smog cars better or in depth would be best. What's your advice, TY Kenn


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Ok my fellow Goatsters I'm hoping you can help. I've check my GTO restoration guide and it doesn't have a clear diagram of how the vacuum lines on the motor should run. The problem is it's a 67 335 hp CA A.I.R car with the smog pump, 4 speed and power drum brakes. The carb was replaced back in the mid 70's with a local parts place Rochester. I recently purchased the correct 7037263 carb had it rebuilt and ready to install. When they removed the 70's carb there was a vacuum boss on the base plate at the rear bottom of the carb. The 7037263 doesn't have this port. Does anyone know or have a diagram of how the vacuum lines should run from the factory? I want this correct for the Portland show but can't find a detailed picture of the routing. Thanks Kenn

P.S. am I doing this right??? or am I supposed to "bounce something??" dunno how this stuff really works....kennn


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

ok i found out something kinda cool about my car this weekend. I couldn't figure out why my car had a large 19-20" fan and a shroud on it. While reading my resto guide it stated that with a trailer hitch option you got a heavy duty fan, radiator and shroud. I checked the original build sheet and the trailer hitch column has an X in it. Upon further research and piecing together the "PO" sheet found on the cowl, I found the red stripe f70-14 too yeah!


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Hello evryone! Been a while since I posted thought I'd post a lil update. The 7037263 carb has been rebuilt and installed back on the car..yeah! In the mean time I tried to re-assemble the build sheet returned to me by the painter, thank you Ed, and while doing so I found the trans box. It had an FO in it if I remember right anyways when I look up the code it came back as a M20.....hmmm I said. I've been told my whole life the car is a M21 411 posi car by dad. So I ordered my PHS doc's and guess what....yep it's a M20 355 posi car. Ok dad where did you come up with the M21 411 stuff??? Sure wish I could ask him. Anyways it will sure make it a much nicer driving car on my trip to Portland!!! Also while digging through dad's stuff before shuffling it off to storage I found the owners manual with the protecto plate card thing in it...very cool. I also found a roll of 6 posters ~18x24ish and a spec sheet that came with the car from the dealer. 4 GTO's a Firebird and a 2+2 still in great shape. I should get the car back this week so I can finish cleaning and fixing stuff for Portland.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

no replies lately....am I still connected????


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Very Cool BC, sounds like you are moving right along, and the documenting is excellent provenance for the car, not that you would ever sell it, but originality is what is sought after by collectors.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cool that you keep finding stuff. i think you went over everybodys heads with the smog stuff. how far is your trip. you probably want to go on some test runs between now and then.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

I've got it pretty easy it's only about 130 - 140 miles each way for me. I'm at a loss on this whole car show thing. Is the show at the Red Lion or at the convention center? I was thinking of showing up on Tues and leaving on Thurs, is that kinda the norm? Yeah 66 I'm hoping to get it back this weekend for some test drives and lots of cleaning stuff berfore the show. The smog stuff is still all there the paint shop sanded off the sticker that was on the core support and I haven't been able to find one anywhere.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

is anyone from around here going to the Portland show??? If so let's hook up for the drive up! Oh yeah "here" is Eugene.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

Instg8ter.....loved the video's you posted WOW that was great!


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

BCsGTO said:


> Hello evryone! Been a while since I posted thought I'd post a lil update. The 7037263 carb has been rebuilt and installed back on the car..yeah! In the mean time I tried to re-assemble the build sheet returned to me by the painter, thank you Ed, and while doing so I found the trans box. It had an FO in it if I remember right anyways when I look up the code it came back as a M20.....hmmm I said. I've been told my whole life the car is a M21 411 posi car by dad. So I ordered my PHS doc's and guess what....yep it's a M20 355 posi car. Ok dad where did you come up with the M21 411 stuff??? Sure wish I could ask him. Anyways it will sure make it a much nicer driving car on my trip to Portland!!! Also while digging through dad's stuff before shuffling it off to storage I found the owners manual with the protecto plate card thing in it...very cool. I also found a roll of 6 posters ~18x24ish and a spec sheet that came with the car from the dealer. 4 GTO's a Firebird and a 2+2 still in great shape. I should get the car back this week so I can finish cleaning and fixing stuff for Portland.



Ok so I checked the gears this weekend and dad was right it's a 4.11 car! Not sure on the trans yet still trying to find a way to identify with the trans in.....any suggestions?????


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> Ok so I checked the gears this weekend and dad was right it's a 4.11 car! Not sure on the trans yet still trying to find a way to identify with the trans in.....any suggestions?????


The only way I can think of right now would be to put the trans in first and hand rotate the engine one complete revolution while counting the rotation of the output shaft. 2.25 turns = M21, 2.5 = M20

Your Dad must have had the rear gears changed at some point but would he have also changed the trans ? You could look for the VIN stamp on the trans too. If it matches the car, it would still be the M21.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks BC take a look now she is almost complete, painted it Memorial weekend myself and have been busting my ass on the interior.....if you have a pic of the original sticker take it to a screenprinting of computer graphics place (used to run one). they can either scan or typeset (old term for when we actually used to set type and not enter it in a computer) and then print it out digitally on 3M Hi Performance 468 adhesive vinyl get 20 of them made (probably cost the same as you will be paying for mostly labor, and you can sell the rest.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

TMP, nope that's the way it was ordered he never changed anything on the car, now I just gotta figure out the trans!

Instg8ter.......LOOKIN GOOD MISTER!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

BCsGTO said:


> TMP, nope that's the way it was ordered he never changed anything on the car, now I just gotta figure out the trans!
> 
> Instg8ter.......LOOKIN GOOD MISTER!!!!


If he never changed anything, why does the PHS indicate 3.55 gears .....:confused


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

That's the part I'm still trying to figure out. I know the 4.11's were a dealer installed option only so I'm thinkin that the PHS doc's might not reflect the change. I did get the code off the diff tube but I forgot it at home. What I was wondering is when the dealer changed the gears do they just change the gears or do they change the whole rear end???


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

My understanding of the 4.11's was the car would've come with 3.90's so it had the correct carrier and only the gears were changed. Ordering 3.90's would've gotten the M21. Did your Dad order it or buy it off the lot ? If a lot car, it's possible he requested the M21, 4.11's and the dealer changed it all to sell the car but that would've been more expense and labor.


----------



## BCsGTO (May 17, 2010)

not sure if it was a lot car or not all he told me was he checked off what he wanted as if ordering it, but who knows what they did back then. 

ok been reading up on it and i think it's an m20 car 1rst thru 3rd are real quick but 4th has a 8~900 rpm drop as opposed to 1-3rd ~ 500rpm.

carb still sucks and cliff is a year out. I'v got another local guy i'm checking out...are they really that hard!!! i just want my big ole silver dollor honking secondaries back!


----------

